# how hard is it to built built in shelves?



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

how hard is it to built built in shelves?

Something similar to this:
http://www.carpentrymasters.com/files/work_gallery_bookcases_libraries/6.JPG

but with the enter built out a little more for an electric fireplace and TV.

do I buy all the trim? or do I need a router for some of it?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you have to ask these types of guestions then no, this is definitely not a first or even a second time DIY job. 
You would need a table saw, sanders, Kreg tool, drill, finish nail gun, compound mitre saw, and lots of know how.
Everything you see in that picture is just stock plywood and stock trim.
Any cabinet maker could make this for you.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

joe is correct, that project entails a large amount of time on the table saw and plenty of planning. 

most of it is comprised of flat stock mdf which then gets many different moldings applied to it to come up with that look. a beginner is best suited to just doing square edges, then work your way up to that sort of thing.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

Ah, thanks for the feedback.

I would like to start with a smaller wood working project.

How was would say a night stand be?

Any good project to start with?

I'm not a expert, but I just finished a tiling project which went pretty well, other than that has just been sumppumps, and other fix it stuff.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What tools do you have,
Where can you work on these podjects.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a decent amount of tools and don't mind buying a couple more.

I have a room in my basement to work in.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

First thing you will find out is you will never have enough tools.
Go to Lowes or Home Depot and finds some books on some things you may want to build.
Just a few things your going to need even for some fairly simple projects.
Random Obital sander, all differant grades of sand paper, (I buy mine on Amazon, it's Mica brand, may be misspelled) Compound Miter saw, (10" sliding as a min. 12" would do far more projects) ciruler saw, with both plywood blade and carbide tipped 40 tooth, sand paper, clamps, lots of clamps, Kreg tool, drill, I stongly suggest an impact screw gun, complete set of drill bits, a great set is one sold at Northern Tool, it has hole saws, masonry bits, two types of drill bits and at least two of every screw driver bit made, all for less then $90.00.) I'm sure others will add to the list.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Tools are nice and I have several:thumbup:
But patience and skill are more NB. I have seen really nice cabinets/furniture built with a circular saw and hand tools. Heck really nice stuff has been built with hand tools only.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Long time ago, I built a decent looking wardrobe out of 2x2s, luan plywood, and moulding. Only tools were a tape measure, framing square, chalk line, circ saw and a hammer. Came out pretty good, too.

Another way to get you feet wet building nice furniture is a kit. Check out http://www.shakerworkshops.com/catalog/index/shaker-furniture/. Their stuff makes you look like you know what you're doing.


----------

